# حمّل برنامج Duct Mate



## خالد العسيلي (22 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

اخوتي الأعزاء 

إليكم برنامج الـ Duct Mate من مكتبتي على الفورشيرد

الرابط :

http://www.4shared.com/file/101078584/db02c7e2/DuctMate.html

أتشرف بزيارتكم


----------



## zanitty (22 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يا خالد بس يا ريت تدينا نبذه عن مميزاته بالنسبه لبرامج الدكت الاخرى
بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد العسيلي (22 أبريل 2009)

ممكن تراجع الرابط ده على ما احط شرح عربي بإذن الله :

http://www.coolit.co.za/ductmate/index.htm


----------



## zanitty (22 أبريل 2009)

تسلم يا جميل يا ابن الناس الجميله


----------



## ابو بيدو (22 أبريل 2009)

مشكووور خلووود على هذا المجهووود


----------



## ميرا1985 (22 أبريل 2009)

يسلمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوا


----------



## اسامة العتال (13 يناير 2010)

شكرا جدا


----------



## ibrahim1hj (16 فبراير 2010)

thanks alot friend


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (16 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## انا الميكانيكي (16 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع وعلى العرضة 
تعيش اخي 
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Max EnGineeR (16 فبراير 2010)

الله يفرج همك وهم المسلمين ويريح بالك وخاطرك يارب


والف شكر لك​


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (16 فبراير 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## احمد محمد البدوى (17 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم


----------



## عبده عبد المجيد (17 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## خالد العسيلي (17 فبراير 2010)

مشكورين اخوني على المرور و جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك بيكم


----------



## اديب اديب (17 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخ عسيلي على كل موضوعاتك التي تتسم دائما ودائما بالتميز والروعة والفائدة

اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم باسمه الاعظم ان يفك كربك وجميع المكروبين
وصلوات ربي وبركاته وتسليمه على حبيبنا طه الامين


----------



## خالد العسيلي (18 فبراير 2010)

أخي أديب بارك الله فيك و جزاك خير كثيراً


----------



## ibrahim1hj (20 فبراير 2010)

*منيح و كويس كثير الله يعطيك الف عافية , بس أعطيني فكرة كيف اشغلة بويندوز فيستا , ما اشتغل معي الا بويندوس اكس بي , شكرا اخي الكريم*


----------



## حسام محمد (9 فبراير 2011)

يسلمو يا خالد 
ع طول مميز من ايام الجامعة 
وانا وياك معرفة قديمة وكنا نلتقي بالكلية وبالمدينة الجامعية ورحنا مرة مع بعض ع الشام ع معرض سيما للتكييف 
اتزكرتني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بس كنيتي مو محمد 
اسمي حسام 
تا شوف اتزكرتني ولا لأ ؟؟؟


----------



## mechanic power (9 فبراير 2011)

براك الله فيك اخى العروبة


----------



## Atatri (10 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك و تسلم ايدك...


----------



## eng - mahmoud (10 فبراير 2011)

الف شكرا يا بش مهندس خالد


----------



## Real Man (11 فبراير 2011)

مشكور يا أخ خالد والله يعطيك العافية 

بس بالنسبة لحساب المساحة البرنامج لا يقوم بذلك ولكن أعتقد quickduct هو الذي يحسب المساحة لقطع الدكت حسب شكلها إذا كان لديك أرجو المساعدة


----------



## moaied (12 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## kazemelham (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا وكونه عربي يا سلام شيء رائع


----------



## Ali_haya (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا ياباشا


----------



## عصام الحربي (11 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ghost man (20 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير :14:


----------



## خالد محمود محمد (22 فبراير 2012)

ياريت شرح طريقه حساب الداكت بالمعادلات لانها موجوده فى مواقع كتير بس مش كامله ومش واضحه وبدون رسم او مثال
وكذلك نرجو من سيادتكم شرح برنامج داكت سايزر او اى برنامج اخر لان دائما مشاركاتكم وشرحكم بيكون مميز ووافى يا مهندس خالد
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد العطفي (22 فبراير 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## thaeribrahem (23 فبراير 2012)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## leo1965726 (8 نوفمبر 2012)

The file link that you requested is not valid.


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً *


----------



## أنس ال (2 يناير 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووورين


----------



## صلاح العطواني (25 يناير 2013)

مشكور ياستاذ خالد واتمنى ان تعيد تحميله


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (8 مارس 2013)

​بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . ولكن الملف غير موجود على الرابط فأذا ممكن رفعه على رابط أخر . وشكرا


----------



## nofal (8 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## خالد محمود محمد (20 أكتوبر 2013)

ممكن رفع البرنامج تانى مع الشكر لان الرابط معطل


----------



## عمروالبروه (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*شكرا*

تسلم ياغالى


----------



## حمزةعمار (9 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور ولكن البرنامج غير موجود أرجو ان تعيد وضعه


----------



## FreeEngineer (11 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس زيد الكعبي (26 أكتوبر 2014)

مش عارف انزل البرنامج
ممكن تنزل البرنامج من جديد
وشكرا


----------



## thunderspeed (27 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكوووووور


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (28 أكتوبر 2014)

This file is no longer available


----------



## ابوبكر دارفور (23 مارس 2015)

شكرا


----------



## foxed2007 (25 مارس 2015)

http://www.technisolve.co.za/downloads.php
رابط اخر لتحميل البرنامج


----------

